# General beekeeping > Queen raising >  Drones ejected

## alancooper

What would cause drones to be ejected from a hive at this time of year? Over the weekend, one of my hives showed five drones ejected onto the landing board late afternoon. They seemed healthy but were not moving much because air temp was starting to cool (10C_ish). I had inspected briefly the previous week - 5 frames solid worker brood, some drone brood, good pattern, Q laying, plenty space and stores, hive doing well and there were a small number of hatched drones.

----------


## Greengage

I don't know the answer but could it possibly be that in late march the temps were above normal and hives were thriving there was lots of stores, But now the temps have fallen and Nectar is not being secreted by plants any Drones in the hive are not contributing to it but are a drain on resources so they are being rejected.

----------


## Williamtyrone

Alan, I have a hive with similar happening at the weekend. Drones not getting back into hive and some dead outside.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## alancooper

Hi GG. Yes, a mild winter and early spring and hives doing well and drones ejected before the cold northerly winds at the start of this week. Around me is much blackthorn, dandelion and gean flowering. I (reluctantly) speculate that ejection is related to crowded workers and much brood needing to be kept warm - or that the "girls" have messaged to the "boys" that they are not ready for mating. 
Hi William. Glad to see someone else has noticed early ejection. I am looking forward to inspecting the hive early next week when we might get a calm, sunny day.
Alan.

----------


## alancooper

> Over the weekend, one of my hives showed five drones ejected onto the landing board late afternoon. They seemed healthy but were not moving much because air temp was starting to cool (10C_ish). I had inspected briefly the previous week - 5 frames solid worker brood, some drone brood, good pattern, Q laying, plenty space and stores, hive doing well and there were a small number of hatched drones.


This morning I found two dying drones on a landing board. I inspected them with a hand lens and when I squeezed their abdomen two parasitic larvae popped out of the rectum (along with some intestine) of one and three from the second. The larvae were long (about 2mm) and narrow, white with orange heads. Any idea what they might be?

----------


## Jimbo

If you squeeze a drone you will get its  endophallus ( male sex organ) popping out


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## alancooper

Never seen an endophallus, bees rectum or intestines before, but for sure there were two or three insect larvae associated with the internal organs.

----------


## alancooper

Jimbo - I looked at some drone internal organ diagrams and squeezed a couple of active drones. The two horn-like segmented, pointed, orange-tipped appendages ("insect larvae", "for sure"), did seem to be part of a bee organ. Thanks for the advice. Any idea what their function is?

----------


## Jimbo

The orange tipped appendages are called the Cornua and are used for gripping the queen during mating


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Greengage

That's interesting I looked up Cornua and found this, tks for naming the part.
http://articles.extension.org/sites/...eeEversion.pdf

----------

